# anyone had a yellow creamy cm then a bfp?



## foxykins

hi,

im due the witch tomorrow but twice i have noticed this yellowish creamish cm not loads just a small amount. ive never had it before and i know its not a infection of any sort. i have some symptoms also i just wanted to know if anyone has had this and had a nice bfp :happydance: thanks for reading anf gl :hugs:


----------



## Project B

foxykins said:


> hi,
> 
> im due the witch tomorrow but twice i have noticed this yellowish creamish cm not loads just a small amount. ive never had it before and i know its not a infection of any sort. i have some symptoms also i just wanted to know if anyone has had this and had a nice bfp :happydance: thanks for reading anf gl :hugs:

Hi there, im waiting on the witch due this saturday, but a few days during the week I have noticed a creamish cm an excess of it one day and not much the rest of the week but it was a little yellowish yesterday and nothing today. I know thats not much help as I havent had a BFP but I didnt just want to r&r lots and lots of baby dust xxxx


----------



## foxykins

Project B said:


> foxykins said:
> 
> 
> hi,
> 
> im due the witch tomorrow but twice i have noticed this yellowish creamish cm not loads just a small amount. ive never had it before and i know its not a infection of any sort. i have some symptoms also i just wanted to know if anyone has had this and had a nice bfp :happydance: thanks for reading anf gl :hugs:
> 
> Hi there, im waiting on the witch due this saturday, but a few days during the week I have noticed a creamish cm an excess of it one day and not much the rest of the week but it was a little yellowish yesterday and nothing today. I know thats not much help as I havent had a BFP but I didnt just want to r&r lots and lots of baby dust xxxxClick to expand...

hey,
i just looked it up and from what i have seen its suppose to be a very good sigh:happydance: it says it can be the mucus plug forming when u r preggers :happydance: oooh im so hoping for a bfp and fingers crossed for ya :hugs: x


----------



## Project B

foxykins said:


> Project B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxykins said:
> 
> 
> hi,
> 
> im due the witch tomorrow but twice i have noticed this yellowish creamish cm not loads just a small amount. ive never had it before and i know its not a infection of any sort. i have some symptoms also i just wanted to know if anyone has had this and had a nice bfp :happydance: thanks for reading anf gl :hugs:
> 
> Hi there, im waiting on the witch due this saturday, but a few days during the week I have noticed a creamish cm an excess of it one day and not much the rest of the week but it was a little yellowish yesterday and nothing today. I know thats not much help as I havent had a BFP but I didnt just want to r&r lots and lots of baby dust xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> hey,
> i just looked it up and from what i have seen its suppose to be a very good sigh:happydance: it says it can be the mucus plug forming when u r preggers :happydance: oooh im so hoping for a bfp and fingers crossed for ya :hugs: xClick to expand...

Oh please do keep me posted, if your going to test let us know what happens double servings of baby dust xxxxx


----------



## camerashy

I'm getting this too,am hoping itsa good sign for us :)


----------



## foxykins

Project B said:


> foxykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxykins said:
> 
> 
> hi,
> 
> im due the witch tomorrow but twice i have noticed this yellowish creamish cm not loads just a small amount. ive never had it before and i know its not a infection of any sort. i have some symptoms also i just wanted to know if anyone has had this and had a nice bfp :happydance: thanks for reading anf gl :hugs:
> 
> Hi there, im waiting on the witch due this saturday, but a few days during the week I have noticed a creamish cm an excess of it one day and not much the rest of the week but it was a little yellowish yesterday and nothing today. I know thats not much help as I havent had a BFP but I didnt just want to r&r lots and lots of baby dust xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> hey,
> i just looked it up and from what i have seen its suppose to be a very good sigh:happydance: it says it can be the mucus plug forming when u r preggers :happydance: oooh im so hoping for a bfp and fingers crossed for ya :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh please do keep me posted, if your going to test let us know what happens double servings of baby dust xxxxxClick to expand...

I've got everything crosses now :haha: and i will let you know :hugs: x


----------



## foxykins

camerashy said:


> I'm getting this too,am hoping itsa good sign for us :)

ooooooh :happydance: well its suppose to be the a REAL good sigh :happydance: plus im having a lot of pains but not period pains and my hungry is unreal :cry: so witch stay away and give us some :baby: plssssssssssse :happydance:


----------



## Project B

:thumbup: Ya im quite hungry today too, and ive a lower dull back pain when sitting, not sure has it anything to do with it but here's hoping!!!!


----------



## eve21

Hi ladies

I had this before i found out i was pregnant! It is a sign, it gets a lot more yellowy & slimy (sorry tmi) as the weeks go on..

Hope u get ur bfp soon

Baby dust! :dust:


----------



## irmastar

i think it's a good sign, i just got my bfp last night and this month i got creamy white and yellowish discharge not alot but enough to wear a panty liner..good luck i hope u get ur bfp


----------



## foxykins

eve21 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I had this before i found out i was pregnant! It is a sign, it gets a lot more yellowy & slimy (sorry tmi) as the weeks go on..
> 
> Hope u get ur bfp soon
> 
> Baby dust! :dust:

oh i do hope so :cry: getting some pain in my fallop tubes also and i had a slight brown cm 3 days ago im soooooooooo hoping this is it. cos its my last :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## foxykins

irmastar said:


> i think it's a good sign, i just got my bfp last night and this month i got creamy white and yellowish discharge not alot but enough to wear a panty liner..good luck i hope u get ur bfp

:thumbup:congrats :happydance: did u have any other signs? im having some pains where my fallop tubes are. seem to be always hungry and gettin acid in my throat also :dohh: so long that ive been preggers ive forgot what to look for :happydance: hope u have a healthy n happy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## mixedbeautyx

I noticed a bit yesterday too.

When are you testing?


----------



## foxykins

irmastar said:


> i think it's a good sign, i just got my bfp last night and this month i got creamy white and yellowish discharge not alot but enough to wear a panty liner..good luck i hope u get ur bfp

i also got a brown cm 2 days ago :happydance: im so hoping it is :happydance: so long since i was preggers that i have forgot the signs :cry: did u have any other signs that u was preggers? and congrats on the BFP :hugs:


----------



## foxykins

ok that was fail i thought my other post dint go up lmao


----------



## foxykins

mixedbeautyx said:


> I noticed a bit yesterday too.
> 
> When are you testing?

erm im due tomoz but i may hold out for testing. are u due too?


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Not till early next week..i plan to test tomorrow at 10dpo, then every two days. Fx


----------



## Project B

:thumbup:congrats :happydance: did u have any other signs? im having some pains where my fallop tubes are. seem to be always hungry and gettin acid in my throat also :dohh: so long that ive been preggers ive forgot what to look for :happydance: hope u have a healthy n happy 9 months :hugs:[/QUOTE]

Hiya when you say "acid in my throat" what do you mean, like a weird taste in your mouth?


----------



## foxykins

mixedbeautyx said:


> Not till early next week..i plan to test tomorrow at 10dpo, then every two days. Fx

i am tempted to do it tomorrow but i have been preggers twice and both times failed to show up on a normal test so im thinking if all goes well and i dnt see a cf i may leave it so maybe a normal test can pick it up :thumbup: tho its goin to kill me n be on my mind 24/7 :haha:


----------



## Project B

Project B said:


> :thumbup:congrats :happydance: did u have any other signs? im having some pains where my fallop tubes are. seem to be always hungry and gettin acid in my throat also :dohh: so long that ive been preggers ive forgot what to look for :happydance: hope u have a healthy n happy 9 months :hugs:

Hiya when you say "acid in my throat" what do you mean, like a weird taste in your mouth?[/QUOTE]

Hiya Foxykins-- when you say "acid in my throat" what do you mean, like a weird taste in your mouth?


----------



## foxykins

Project B said:


> :thumbup:congrats :happydance: did u have any other signs? im having some pains where my fallop tubes are. seem to be always hungry and gettin acid in my throat also :dohh: so long that ive been preggers ive forgot what to look for :happydance: hope u have a healthy n happy 9 months :hugs:

Hiya when you say "acid in my throat" what do you mean, like a weird taste in your mouth?[/QUOTE]

this is goin to sound horrid but its the best way i can describe it. have u ever been sick in ur own mouth, just a tiny bit? and u can taste the acid in the sick. well i keep gettin that. have been for 2 days now. i dont know what to think yet :shrug:


----------



## Project B

foxykins said:


> Project B said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup:congrats :happydance: did u have any other signs? im having some pains where my fallop tubes are. seem to be always hungry and gettin acid in my throat also :dohh: so long that ive been preggers ive forgot what to look for :happydance: hope u have a healthy n happy 9 months :hugs:
> 
> Hiya when you say "acid in my throat" what do you mean, like a weird taste in your mouth?Click to expand...

this is goin to sound horrid but its the best way i can describe it. have u ever been sick in ur own mouth, just a tiny bit? and u can taste the acid in the sick. well i keep gettin that. have been for 2 days now. i dont know what to think yet :shrug:[/QUOTE]


That is interesting as I have this metal-ish taste at the back of my mouth/throat with about 4-5 days now and didnt think anything of it. but ive been very aware of it, if you know what i mean, ive even tried chewing gum to get past it but it doesnt help...:shrug:


----------



## foxykins

Project B said:


> foxykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project B said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup:congrats :happydance: did u have any other signs? im having some pains where my fallop tubes are. seem to be always hungry and gettin acid in my throat also :dohh: so long that ive been preggers ive forgot what to look for :happydance: hope u have a healthy n happy 9 months :hugs:
> 
> Hiya when you say "acid in my throat" what do you mean, like a weird taste in your mouth?Click to expand...
> 
> this is goin to sound horrid but its the best way i can describe it. have u ever been sick in ur own mouth, just a tiny bit? and u can taste the acid in the sick. well i keep gettin that. have been for 2 days now. i dont know what to think yet :shrug:Click to expand...


That is interesting as I have this metal-ish taste at the back of my mouth/throat with about 4-5 days now and didnt think anything of it. but ive been very aware of it, if you know what i mean, ive even tried chewing gum to get past it but it doesnt help...:shrug:[/QUOTE]

they should have made preggers signs so diff so all ladies can tell whats going on :happydance: im not gettin my hopes up tho yet cos i dont want to come down from it :growlmad: also if i am these pains in my fallop tubes are concerning i dnt think i had them before :cry:


----------



## irmastar

foxykins said:


> irmastar said:
> 
> 
> i think it's a good sign, i just got my bfp last night and this month i got creamy white and yellowish discharge not alot but enough to wear a panty liner..good luck i hope u get ur bfp
> 
> :thumbup:congrats :happydance: did u have any other signs? im having some pains where my fallop tubes are. seem to be always hungry and gettin acid in my throat also :dohh: so long that ive been preggers ive forgot what to look for :happydance: hope u have a healthy n happy 9 months :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks i am so blessed and happy. well i tried not to symptom spot thismonth buti have been feeling slight nausea and that acid inmy throat wich i never had before. boobs feel fuller but don't hurt just my nipples are a little bit more sensitive. and just regular AF like symptoms, cramping and tired.


----------



## Project B

foxykins said:


> Project B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project B said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup:congrats :happydance: did u have any other signs? im having some pains where my fallop tubes are. seem to be always hungry and gettin acid in my throat also :dohh: so long that ive been preggers ive forgot what to look for :happydance: hope u have a healthy n happy 9 months :hugs:
> 
> Hiya when you say "acid in my throat" what do you mean, like a weird taste in your mouth?Click to expand...
> 
> this is goin to sound horrid but its the best way i can describe it. have u ever been sick in ur own mouth, just a tiny bit? and u can taste the acid in the sick. well i keep gettin that. have been for 2 days now. i dont know what to think yet :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have read that those kindof pain are normal that its just your body adjusting and shaping up for the little one. But i can completely understand your concern :hugs: Ive been having a very annoying dull lower back pain, but its only bad when im sitting,i feel the need to walk around with it, not sure what it is all about. I am due AF on saturday ill just have to wait and see. Plus Ive had the most awful mood swings!! but again I could be reading into things too much xxx
> 
> That is interesting as I have this metal-ish taste at the back of my mouth/throat with about 4-5 days now and didnt think anything of it. but ive been very aware of it, if you know what i mean, ive even tried chewing gum to get past it but it doesnt help...:shrug:Click to expand...

they should have made preggers signs so diff so all ladies can tell whats going on :happydance: im not gettin my hopes up tho yet cos i dont want to come down from it :growlmad: also if i am these pains in my fallop tubes are concerning i dnt think i had them before :cry:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Project B

Not sure what happened with the last post sorry!!

I have read that those kindof pain are normal that its just your body adjusting and shaping up for the little one. But i can completely understand your concern Ive been having a very annoying dull lower back pain, but its only bad when im sitting,i feel the need to walk around with it, not sure what it is all about. I am due AF on saturday ill just have to wait and see. Plus Ive had the most awful mood swings!! but again I could be reading into things too much xxx


----------



## foxykins

Project B said:


> Not sure what happened with the last post sorry!!
> 
> I have read that those kindof pain are normal that its just your body adjusting and shaping up for the little one. But i can completely understand your concern Ive been having a very annoying dull lower back pain, but its only bad when im sitting,i feel the need to walk around with it, not sure what it is all about. I am due AF on saturday ill just have to wait and see. Plus Ive had the most awful mood swings!! but again I could be reading into things too much xxx

had to go and lay down for abit and its seemed to have done the trick :thumbup: talkin about mood swings my i was out other day and my bf said something i was filling up and bout to cry, thats not me all. i hope after all this its a :baby: causing it cos its driving me mad :haha: let me know how u get on and if u get anymore signs. fingers crossed that we have done it :thumbup: x


----------



## foxykins

irmastar said:


> foxykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irmastar said:
> 
> 
> i think it's a good sign, i just got my bfp last night and this month i got creamy white and yellowish discharge not alot but enough to wear a panty liner..good luck i hope u get ur bfp
> 
> :thumbup:congrats :happydance: did u have any other signs? im having some pains where my fallop tubes are. seem to be always hungry and gettin acid in my throat also :dohh: so long that ive been preggers ive forgot what to look for :happydance: hope u have a healthy n happy 9 months :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks i am so blessed and happy. well i tried not to symptom spot thismonth buti have been feeling slight nausea and that acid inmy throat wich i never had before. boobs feel fuller but don't hurt just my nipples are a little bit more sensitive. and just regular AF like symptoms, cramping and tired.Click to expand...

my boobs feel ok the moment the pains are so much diff than period pains alittle sharper and on n off. still no sign of witch :thumbup: would be lovely if i was that would be the only present i need for my christmas :happydance: yh i also have a damn lot of acid goin on wasnt sure if that was also a sign.


----------



## overcaffien8d

Yellow cm is a really good sign? I have it too at 16 dpo and still I'm getting a BFN. Did any of you get that BFP yet? FXd :hugs:


----------



## foxykins

overcaffien8d said:


> Yellow cm is a really good sign? I have it too at 16 dpo and still I'm getting a BFN. Did any of you get that BFP yet? FXd :hugs:

hey,

ive not tested yet im due tomorrow :happydance: but i really dont think the witch will be coming my way :happydance: erm yeah i got about 2 days ago a very small amount of yellow creamish cm then again today not loads just a tad. never had it before and i know its not a infection of any sort. ive looked it up and a few have said its the mucus sag forming. im having other signs tho as well so im hoping its a :baby: :happydance:


----------



## irmastar

sending u all ladies lots of baby dust


----------



## mixedbeautyx

I got my bfp today.


----------



## Praying4alil1

mixedbeautyx said:


> I got my bfp today.

Congrats!!! I'm not 15 dpo and trying to wait it out!! until Saturday


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Goodluck!!


----------



## Butterfly89

I have this too! I was due for AF today or yesterday, not entirely certain, and all I have is cramps, sore bb's, and the creamy yellow CM.. I was a bit scared it was a yeast infection when it started a couple days ago, but its definitely not.. no itching or anything. Hmm, so hopeful, but scared because of so much cramping!


----------



## foxykins

hey ladies,

well i was due today so i took a test last night and it was neg tho i dont know how good the test was that i bought if u was to ask me if i think im preggers i would say a big yes. tum is really bloated now and feels different im still very, very hungry and no period pains at all just wierd cramps. so im tad confused now. on sat will mean ive missed a full month which since ive been on this planet as never happened so i may now just play the waiting game. anyone else had a false preggers test? i know i did many yrs ago and my sister took 2 tests and they was neg when she was preggers so im still kicking everything crossed :happydance:


----------



## foxykins

mixedbeautyx said:


> I got my bfp today.

congrats hun :happydance: x


----------



## Project B

foxykins said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> well i was due today so i took a test last night and it was neg tho i dont know how good the test was that i bought if u was to ask me if i think im preggers i would say a big yes. tum is really bloated now and feels different im still very, very hungry and no period pains at all just wierd cramps. so im tad confused now. on sat will mean ive missed a full month which since ive been on this planet as never happened so i may now just play the waiting game. anyone else had a false preggers test? i know i did many yrs ago and my sister took 2 tests and they was neg when she was preggers so im still kicking everything crossed :happydance:

I truely hope she doesnt show up for you xxx I hope the pain in your tubes has subsided :hugs:


----------



## Project B

FYI my lower back pain has suddenly easier off a lot, but feeling very aware of down there now, feeling very full but couldn't say its a pain... Hope that make sense :) Plus ive a headace sense I woke this morning not sure what that all means could be AF x


----------



## foxykins

Project B said:


> FYI my lower back pain has suddenly easier off a lot, but feeling very aware of down there now, feeling very full but couldn't say its a pain... Hope that make sense :) Plus ive a headace sense I woke this morning not sure what that all means could be AF x

its so annoying isnt it :growlmad: been feeling like im goin to come on and should be on but nothin yet :cry: if im not pregs that i want my cf so i can get on with it :happydance: im stiil starving and stomache really, really bloated so im confused to say the least :shrug:


----------



## foxykins

foxykins said:


> Project B said:
> 
> 
> FYI my lower back pain has suddenly easier off a lot, but feeling very aware of down there now, feeling very full but couldn't say its a pain... Hope that make sense :) Plus ive a headace sense I woke this morning not sure what that all means could be AF x
> 
> its so annoying isnt it :growlmad: been feeling like im goin to come on and should be on but nothin yet :cry: if im not pregs that i want my cf so i can get on with it :happydance: im stiil starving and stomache really, really bloated so im confused to say the least :shrug:Click to expand...

pains ok now, thank god. i dont get why i had a brown cm 3 days ago tho thats damn annoying. think for today im goin to chill out and try and not think about it and just see what happens :happydance: i wouldnt mind but the worse thing is my bfs back has just done :cry: he had a slipped disk in this back and this morning it went so now he is in bed and cant move which means no baby making for a while i think :cry:


----------



## Kates2553

I see this thread is really old but hoping that someone reads this and can help. My husband and I have been ttc for a few months now and I am not sure of what to expect. I am not supposed to start my period until Thursday (tomorrow). I took a pregnancy test yesterday and got a bfn. Today I've had yellowish creamy cervical mucus. Could I be pregnant? I have a few other signs but am discouraged with the negative sign. It was one of those that was supposed to tell you "5 days sooner". Anyone help?


----------



## VivaLaMrs

I hope you get your BFP, this happened to me at the beginning of the year... I ended up having a UTI. I hope this is GREAT news for you!!!


----------



## mimzy16

New here. What's bfp..?
I had spotting four days ago had yellow yesterday?
Is that a real sign?
I have low lying iud..doc said it was fine.. But i feel preg. Went in told them yesterday about it they didnt check just said no just hormones from iud..dont worry about it...im worried about it.
Hope it is a sign for you all though..


----------



## Jbree

Bfp mean big fat positive 
Bfn big fat negative


----------

